# Beautiful Beth is desperate for a home...



## loroll1991 (Apr 11, 2015)

@Homeless Cat Rescue is a wonderful Homeless Cat Rescue in my local area that takes in stray, unwanted and abandoned cats and kittens for re-homing.

Beautiful Beth is only 2 years old and desperate for a home, she has not had the best start in life at all. Every time I see them post Beth, my heart breaks. She is such a beautiful girl and would love a forever home 

I hope it is OK to post this here, as I want to make the search for her forever home as big as possible, and after Beautiful Tiggy was successfully re-homed, I know Beth will be too at some point.








Please see below their latest post, and some beautiful photo's (from Homeless Cat Rescue Bedfordshire's Facebook page):

_Poor Beth still hasnt found her forever home.
Beth has a fantastic personality, she is loving, playful, confident and cheeky

BETH IS DESPERATE FOR A HOME
Black cats are often overlooked. If you have room in your heart and your home, please consider adopting Beth.
Beth has had a very sad life and she is only 2 years old.
Beth would love a home with a garden with no other cats, dogs or young children.
She is a loving little girl and can be quite chatty.
Please read Beth`s story https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.709201159225652.1073741924.565335873612182&type=3












































































_


----------



## ZoeM (Jul 16, 2015)

She is beautiful. Wish I had room, I'd take in 20 black cats! <3


----------



## loroll1991 (Apr 11, 2015)

ZoeM said:


> She is beautiful. Wish I had room, I'd take in 20 black cats! <3


I wish I could have her, but she'd be best as the only kitty in the household  She's just so beautiful xx


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Oh I love her! Another one here that's a black cat fan and she is gorgeous! Shame she doesn't like other cats or I would be very tempted.
Topping up those rehoming vibes for beautiful Beth xxx


----------



## loroll1991 (Apr 11, 2015)

moggie14 said:


> Oh I love her! Another one here that's a black cat fan and she is gorgeous! Shame she doesn't like other cats or I would be very tempted.
> Topping up those rehoming vibes for beautiful Beth xxx


They have said that she can be very dominant and would be fine with very confident cats, so I think realistically she would be best the only kittie in a household where she will get all of the attention 

Thank you for the lovely comment! The more good vibes this beautiful girl gets the better  xxx


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

She is stunning! Sadly I have a household of dogs, cats and a feral hedgehog so she would not be suitable for us (and Mr Lostbear thinks we have enough - but I continue to work on him)


----------



## loroll1991 (Apr 11, 2015)

If anyone knows of or hears of anyone looking to adopt a cat, please please please keep Beth in mind 

She is such a lovely girl and still looking for her forever home  xx


----------



## Medran (Jun 10, 2014)

What a beautiful girl! She reminds me a lot of my Nubia. <3


----------



## loroll1991 (Apr 11, 2015)

Medran said:


> What a beautiful girl! She reminds me a lot of my Nubia. <3


Aww !!

If you know anyone looking for a kittie that hasn't got any children or other cats, please do let them see Beth! Xxx


----------



## Polly G (Apr 30, 2013)

Beth is a stunner! I really hope she finds her forever home soon.


----------



## loroll1991 (Apr 11, 2015)

Polly G said:


> Beth is a stunner! I really hope she finds her forever home soon.


Me too  she's such a beautiful girl xx


----------



## Medran (Jun 10, 2014)

loroll1991 said:


> Aww !!
> 
> If you know anyone looking for a kittie that hasn't got any children or other cats, please do let them see Beth! Xxx


I will! Poor little girl <3


----------



## loroll1991 (Apr 11, 2015)

Medran said:


> I will! Poor little girl <3


Thank you  xx


----------



## loroll1991 (Apr 11, 2015)

Photo from @Homeless Cat Rescue Facebook.

Beautiful Beth is still looking for her forever home


----------



## loroll1991 (Apr 11, 2015)

If it's OK, I am bumping this in case anyone else see's it.. Beth is still desperate for her forever home  xx


----------



## loroll1991 (Apr 11, 2015)

Bump  xx


----------



## Polly G (Apr 30, 2013)

I can't believe that this beautiful girl hasn't been snapped up already. I would take her in a heartbeat if I was in a position to have another cat but sadly I can't. Please PFers - surely there is someone who could give this lovely girl a home in time for Christmas? Keeping everything crossed for you Beth xxx


----------



## loroll1991 (Apr 11, 2015)

Polly G said:


> I can't believe that this beautiful girl hasn't been snapped up already. I would take her in a heartbeat if I was in a position to have another cat but sadly I can't. Please PFers - surely there is someone who could give this lovely girl a home in time for Christmas? Keeping everything crossed for you Beth xxx


aw Hun, I know that you would  sometimes it's just not right to have a new kitty! But I do everything crossed that she gets a new home for Christmas. Someone, somewhere will see her and know that they're meant to have her and give her a loving home! I just hope it is soon  xx


----------



## Rolacolacube (Aug 21, 2012)

What an absolute stunner! I hope she finds a new home soon. It's a shame she needs to be the only cat xx


----------



## claire8234 (Mar 8, 2013)

Why did I look! I would have 100 black cats if I could 

Unfortunately we have a cat plus kids otherwise I would love to give her a home


----------



## loroll1991 (Apr 11, 2015)

claire8234 said:


> Why did I look! I would have 100 black cats if I could
> 
> Unfortunately we have a cat plus kids otherwise I would love to give her a home


So would I! I think they're beautiful. I wish I could give her a home, but it wouldn't be fair on her or M&M  xx


----------



## loroll1991 (Apr 11, 2015)

Can Beth get a home for Christmas ?


----------



## Polly G (Apr 30, 2013)

Still keeping everything crossed for lovely Beth xx


----------



## loroll1991 (Apr 11, 2015)

Polly G said:


> Still keeping everything crossed for lovely Beth xx


Thank you  xxx

Some good news, a beautiful, gorgeous boy named Bruce (photo attached) who has been with @Homeless Cat Rescue for over one year has been reserved and should be going to his new home on Sunday!

I could have burst into tears with joy when I saw the update, he's such a beautiful boy. Now to make it a double whammy and get beautiful Beth a home  xx


----------



## Polly G (Apr 30, 2013)

Oh that's fantastic. Now all we need is a lovely forever home for beautiful Beth xx


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

If I didn't have other cats and was nearer I'd rehome Beth in a heartbeat


----------



## loroll1991 (Apr 11, 2015)

Bumping up again


----------



## Sh N (Dec 2, 2015)

I hope Beth finds a forever home... She is just so gorgeous!

I just have a thing for black cats!


----------



## loroll1991 (Apr 11, 2015)

Sh N said:


> I hope Beth finds a forever home... She is just so gorgeous!
> 
> I just have a thing for black cats!


So do I, I think they're beautiful! My first family kitty was black.

I wish I could have her, I would in a heartbeat, but she needs to be the only kitty or with a very very confident one xx


----------



## Sh N (Dec 2, 2015)

loroll1991 said:


> I wish I could have her, I would in a heartbeat, but she needs to be the only kitty or with a very very confident one xx


I wish so too! I just want to give this girl a chance to be loved! Rescue cats who haven't had the greatest start to their lives take their time to trust and believe their humans- and that should be considered by people adopting her. The more time you spend with them, the more rewards you get.

What a sweetie, though.


----------



## Polly G (Apr 30, 2013)

There must be a special person out there who can offer a forever home to this gorgeous girl. Keeping everything tightly crossed for beautiful Beth xx


----------



## loroll1991 (Apr 11, 2015)

Polly G said:


> There must be a special person out there who can offer a forever home to this gorgeous girl. Keeping everything tightly crossed for beautiful Beth xx


There just has to be, they'll see her photo and just fall in love with her and they'll know they're her forever home. I just wish it could have been for this Christmas, but it wasn't meant to be! She's in a wonderful foster home, in the warm, being looked after so that's something !! Xxx


----------



## ZoeM (Jul 16, 2015)

My heart breaks not to see this beautiful girl in a home yet. She is absolutely stunning!


----------



## loroll1991 (Apr 11, 2015)

ZoeM said:


> My heart breaks not to see this beautiful girl in a home yet. She is absolutely stunning!


Me too  she is so beautiful. I won't give up  her new slaves will find her soon and know she's perfect for them! x


----------



## loroll1991 (Apr 11, 2015)

I honestly just burst into tears.... BETH HAS BEEN RESERVED!!!!!!!


----------



## Rolacolacube (Aug 21, 2012)

Absolutely wonderful news xx


----------



## Polly G (Apr 30, 2013)

That is fantastic news - I have been following Beth's story and I think she is beautiful. Dreams can come true. Have a wonderful life Beth, you truly deserve it xx


----------



## loroll1991 (Apr 11, 2015)

Thank you for all supporting Beth and following her story too! I could not believe it when I saw it, of course I knew she'd find her forever home but I did not realise the news would come today! So happy! Just looking to forward them picking her up  xx


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Oh what a lovely present for Beth - and for you hun! So very very pleased :Happy


----------



## loroll1991 (Apr 11, 2015)

moggie14 said:


> Oh what a lovely present for Beth - and for you hun! So very very pleased :Happy


It's literally one of the only things I have been wishing hard for this Christmas. Soooooo very happy  xx


----------



## Sh N (Dec 2, 2015)

Thats fantastic news!


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

So pleased she will have a home for the New Year.


----------



## loroll1991 (Apr 11, 2015)

Beth went to her new home this morning  xx


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

That's fabulous news


----------



## Polly G (Apr 30, 2013)

Fabulous! Have a wonderful life lovely Beth - you really deserve it xx


----------



## Squeaks (Oct 16, 2014)

Have there been any updates from Beth in her new home? I do love black cats, and I'm so pleased she found a home finally.


----------



## loroll1991 (Apr 11, 2015)

No updates! I hope to see one soon though  xxx


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

No news is good news I hope :Happy


----------



## loroll1991 (Apr 11, 2015)

moggie14 said:


> No news is good news I hope :Happy


I asked them and they said the last they heard, she is happy and ok  xxx


----------

